
First Human-Pig Chimera Is a Step Toward Custom Organs - amelius
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/first-human-pig-chimera-step-toward-custom-organs/
======
bioapparatus
Going to assume we will see genetic testing results on replacement parts, just
to make sure that nobody is getting an illegally harvested human heart when
the packaging says "pig hybrid."

